# Horror movie tag



## Johnny Thunder

This is a game we play elsewhere and I don't think it's here...........

First person names a film, and the next person posts a horror flick using the last letter of the previous post. Example:

I post

Evil Dead

Using the last letter - in this case - D - The next person posts

Dracula's Daughter.

Got it? OK cool here we go:

*Blackenstein*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula Has Risen From The Grave


----------



## sharpobject

Enigma


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Abominable Dr. Phibes, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Slither


----------



## joker

Return to House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Spanky

Last House on the Left


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Thing, The


----------



## sharpobject

Gargoyle


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Exorcist


----------



## 13mummy

Twighlight


----------



## Spanky

Trilogy of Terror


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dracula vs. Frankenstein *


----------



## skeletonowl

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Twice Told Tales*


----------



## Devils Chariot

Scanners


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Scream and Scream Again


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nightbreed


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Dagon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nightmare in Wax*


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Xtro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Old Dark House, The*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Ed Gein


----------



## Spooky1

Ninth Gate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Lepus


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

St. Valentines Day Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Empire of the Ants


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Saw


----------



## choman77034

Willard


----------



## Spooky1

Dracula


----------



## BobC

Arachnophobia


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Abbott and Costello Meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead II


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

It


----------



## Spooky1

Them


----------



## rottincorps

Mad monster party


----------



## Spooky1

Yentil (Hey it scared me), just kidding how about ....

"Your Vice Is A Locked Room And Only I Have The Key"


----------



## Spooky1

Yeti: Curse of the Snow Demon


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nightmare City


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Day of the Dawn of the Son of the Bride of the Return of the Terror 

(Yes, it's a real movie title)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Return to House on Haunted Hill


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Land of the Dead"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Rejects


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Face of the Screaming Werewolf


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Feast


----------



## Spooky1

Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Macabro


----------



## Spooky1

Outback Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Day of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula vs. Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naked Evil


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Tales from the Hood*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daddy's Deadly Darling


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghost of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Newlybleds


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Silent Night... Deadly Night


----------



## bobzilla

*Tarantula*

Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

Amityville Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

Race with the Devil


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dentist


----------



## Spooky1

Taste the Blood of Dracula


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sandy Hook Lingerie Party Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spider Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're So Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula vs. Frankenstein


----------



## rottincorps

dusk to dawn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Lepus


----------



## Spooky1

So, You've Downloaded a Demon


----------



## rottincorps

Night of the living dead


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Spooky1

Rats Are Coming! The Werewolves Are Here! (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eaten Alive - A Tasteful Revenge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eyes of a Stranger


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Retro Puppet Master


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raven Gets a Life


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weenie Roast Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

Evelyn: The Cutest Evil Dead Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last House on the Left, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terror of Prehistoric Bloody Monster from Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evilspeak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kaw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Waxwork


----------



## RoxyBlue

Karl Bites


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

No. My Other Possessed-Zombie Girlfriend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffy Duck's Quackbusters

(it's probably not terribly horrifying)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Suspiria


----------



## RoxyBlue

Addicted to Murder


----------



## Spooky1

******* Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tales from the Crapper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ravenous


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sam Hell


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terror at Orgy Castle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Empire of the Ants


----------



## Spooky1

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Satan's Storybook


----------



## Spooky1

Killer Shrews (The)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sabbath


----------



## Spooky1

Hell Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tattoo Vampire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Daughter of Satan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nature of the Beast


----------



## Spooky1

(A) Taste of Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Fantasy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking the Punishment Poll


----------



## Spooky1

Lady in White


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Autopsy: A Love Story


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Young Poisoner's Handbook, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kevin Verosa


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Abominable Dr. Phibes, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa's Slay


----------



## scareme

You're Next 3- Pajama Party Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

Darkness Falls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sandman


----------



## scareme

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daddy's Deadly Darling


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla


----------



## scareme

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sanitarium


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## RoxyBlue

Necromancer


----------



## Spooky1

******* Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scarecrow Gone Wild


----------



## Spooky1

Doom


----------



## rottincorps

monster zero


----------



## RoxyBlue

Octaman


----------



## scareme

N-Nightbreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daily Chicken


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Satan's Black Wedding


----------



## scareme

Ghosts


----------



## Spooky1

Sometimes they come back


----------



## scareme

Kim 31


----------



## RoxyBlue

30 Days of Night (that's the closest I could come to 31)


----------



## scareme

They live By Night


----------



## Spooky1

Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Macabre Pair of Shorts


----------



## scareme

Scream III


----------



## RoxyBlue

3 Dead Girls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolute Horror


----------



## Draik41895

Rage of the Werewolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Family Curse


----------



## Draik41895

Evil Dead ll


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Descent, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tail Sting


----------



## scareme

Ghost Ship


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pandora


----------



## Spooky1

Amityville Horror (The book scared the crap out of me as a youth)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raiders of the Living Dead


----------



## scareme

D-Dark Water


----------



## Spooky1

Resident Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Scarface


----------



## scareme

Endless Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talisman


----------



## scareme

N-Night of the LIving Dead (it's on right now)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dance with a Vampire


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Event Horizon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Necronaut


----------



## Spooky1

Teenage Zombie House Massacre


----------



## scareme

Evil Eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

E-Snuff


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flesh for Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

N-Nightbreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Paradox


----------



## Spooky1

Xenobites


----------



## scareme

Snakes On A Plane


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

Deadwood


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula


----------



## scareme

After Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## scareme

Embryo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Old Dark House, The


----------



## Spooky1

Evelyn: The Cutest Evil Dead Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Legend of Granny Brown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nightmare in Wax


----------



## RoxyBlue

Xenobites


----------



## scareme

Salo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Office Outbreak


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Kill, Baby... Kill!


----------



## Spooky1

Last Man on Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween is Grinch Night


----------



## scareme

Terror Train


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nightmare on Elm Street, A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tales of the Third Dimension


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

(that's a fun movie, JT - haven't seen it in years)

Sacrifice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Insane 70's animals gone wild schlock and I love it 

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat the Rich: The Cannibal Murders


----------



## scareme

Salem's Lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terror in the Swamp


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Prince of Darkness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Dracula


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A Night to Dismember


----------



## Spooky1

Re-animator


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raising Hell


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Let Sleeping Corpses Lie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Behind You


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Unknown, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuptials of the Dead


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Dead Alive


----------



## Spooky1

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Species


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saint Sinner


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Ravenous


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sasquatch Assault


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Manster, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Revenge of the Creature


----------



## RoxyBlue

Erie Road


----------



## Spooky1

Day of the Triffids


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Spasms


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sacred Game


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat Your Heart Out


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

They Crawl


----------



## RoxyBlue

L.A. Gothic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things


----------



## Spooky1

Satan's House of Yoga


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam & Evil


----------



## Spooky1

Legend of the Chupacabra


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aliens


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Synchronicity


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

You Better Watch Out


----------



## ededdeddy

The people under the stairs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

saw


----------



## scareme

Warewolfs of London


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Night of the living dead


----------



## scareme

Dracula's Daughter


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Reaper


----------



## scareme

R-Return of the Mummy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Yeti: A Love Story


----------



## scareme

You'll Like My Mother


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- Return of the living dead


----------



## scareme

Darkness Falls


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- scream


----------



## scareme

M-Means to an End


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Dance of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dance of the Vampires


----------



## ededdeddy

scream


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

midnight meat train


----------



## Johnny Thunder

New Year's Evil


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Laughing dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn Nation


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Nightmare on elm street


----------



## Spooky1

Tremors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sandman


----------



## scareme

Near Dark


----------



## Spooky1

King Kong


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

shaun of the dead


----------



## ededdeddy

Dead Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eel Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Land of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Danger in Blue


----------



## scareme

Eyes of the Warewolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fallen Angels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Acrimony


----------



## ededdeddy

Young Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naked Fear


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

******* Zombies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Salems Lot


----------



## Spooky1

TheY Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Race With The Devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laid to Rest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tarantula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aliens


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rabid


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The *Wraith*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

House of 1,000 Corpses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sacrifice the Fear


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Resident Evil


----------



## Spooky1

Lost Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sam Hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lawnmower Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Natural Selection


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa's Slay


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yongary Monster from the Deep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Palace of Stains


----------



## kevin242

Sleepaway Camp


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phantasm


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Manos: Hand of Fate (horror and HORRIBLE  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elvira, Mistress of the Dark


----------



## Spooky1

Killdozer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ring, The


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ape Man, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Night of the Comet


----------



## Monk

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enemy Bacteria


----------



## Spooky1

Andromeda Strain


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nosferatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Undead or Alive


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - Easter Bunny, Kill! Kill!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Las Vegas Bloodbath


----------



## Spooky1

Hollow Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Play With The Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Grave Waiting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gangs of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead Plastic Hands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## Monk

Resident Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady in White


----------



## Draik41895

evil dead


----------



## Monk

Dawn of the dead


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Dial M for Murder


----------



## Spooky1

Reanimator


----------



## Monk

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dead Men Walk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep My Grave Open


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Strange Behavior


----------



## Spooky1

Rabid (Staring the late Marilyn Chambers)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead End Drive-In


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Terror Train


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Necronomicon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nature of the Beast


----------



## Spooky1

They Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

Entombed


----------



## Monk

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Night to Dismember


----------



## Spooky1

Rabid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

L - Land of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Moon Rising


----------



## Monk

Gacy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're So Dead


----------



## Draik41895

Devils Trade


----------



## Monk

Evil Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Asylum


----------



## Spooky1

Magic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Spooky1

Naked Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laughing Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Day of the Triffids


----------



## Bone To Pick

Satan's School for Girls


----------



## scareme

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

Dead Like Me.


----------



## Devils Chariot

evil dead 2? let's see you start with that! 2!!!


BTW, scared the crap outta me when I saw it on cable @ 2am when i was 16. When that dead ballerina pops up out of the ground and dances away.. creeptastic!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

2 Minutes 25 Seconds (2004)


"A man ask God for forgiveness for what he has done...the question is will God hear him in time."

It's a three minute short film.

So there


----------



## Bone To Pick

Saturday the 14th (1981)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(going with the "h")

Hacked Off


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frankenstein Unbound


----------



## Bone To Pick

Day of the Triffids
(bonus points for cross-threading )


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Slither


----------



## ghost37

Route 666


----------



## Bone To Pick

666: The Beast


----------



## Spooky1

The Tell-Tale Heart


----------



## Bone To Pick

Tales From the Crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talking Dead


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Devils Rejects


----------



## RoxyBlue

Satan's Playground


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## scareme

Dead Like Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eraserhead


----------



## Bone To Pick

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Devil Bat's Daughter, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reanimator


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Bone To Pick

Yotsuya Kaidan (yes, I was scraping the barrel LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neon Maniacs


----------



## scareme

Silent Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lust of Blackula


----------



## Spooky1

A Bucket of Blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Demonic Toys


----------



## scareme

Silent Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talking Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ape Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Netherbeast Incorporated


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Day of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dance with a Vampire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easter Bunny, Kill! Kill!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Land of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Moon Rising


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghost of Frankenstein


----------



## Bone To Pick

Night of the Big Heat


----------



## scareme

Terror Train


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sam Hell


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Land of the Dead


----------



## scareme

Dark Water


----------



## Bone To Pick

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Better Watch Out


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Tingler


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rabid


----------



## scareme

Dead Calm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Razor Blade Smile


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Death Curse of Tartu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unearthly Harvest


----------



## Spooky1

Teenage Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scream, Blacula, Scream


----------



## Spooky1

Monster A Go-Go


----------



## Bone To Pick

Orgy of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daughter of Dr. Jekyll


----------



## RoxyBlue

Legend of Horror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of Count Yorga


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Chronicle of Corpses


----------



## Spooky1

So Evil, My Sister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of the Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat the Rich: The Cannibal Murders


----------



## Spooky1

Scream


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Mulva: Zombie Ass Kicker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Raven, The


----------



## Spooky1

Necrophagus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spider Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll Like My Mother


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ring, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost Master


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of Count Yorga, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Night of the living Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Darkness Falls


----------



## Spooky1

Scream


----------



## scareme

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

D-Dead Eye


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Day of the Spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Resurrected Monster, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reaper Madness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Samson Vs. The Vampire Women


----------



## RoxyBlue

Need to Feed


----------



## scareme

Day Of The Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## scareme

Dead End


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dead Men Walk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep My Grave Open


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Norliss Tapes, The


----------



## Spooky1

Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Keep My Grave Open


----------



## RoxyBlue

Necromancer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ravenous


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## scareme

Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Die Monster Die


----------



## RoxyBlue

Embryo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Old Mother Riley Meets The Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ed and His Dead Mother


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of Dracula, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Feast of Flesh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hands Of Orlac


----------



## scareme

Cat people


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Newlybleds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Slaughter Of The Vampires


----------



## scareme

S-Shadow Falls


----------



## The Creepster

Shadow of the vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easter Bunny, Kill, Kill!


----------



## The Creepster

Lets scare Jessica to Death


----------



## scareme

House on Haunted Hill.


----------



## morbidmike

Hills have eye's (origional)


----------



## The Creepster

Screaming Skull


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last Man on Earth


----------



## The Creepster

Horror Chamber of Dr. Faustus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Samson vs. the Vampire Women


----------



## Spooky1

Necronomicon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Doom


----------



## The Creepster

Man Who Haunted Himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fog, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost Ship


----------



## The Creepster

Gigantis the Fire Monster


----------



## Johnmonster

******* Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa Claws


----------



## The Creepster

Svengali


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## The Creepster

Earth vs. the Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Harvest


----------



## The Creepster

Terror Creatures from the Grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't Look in the Basement


----------



## saint paul mn

tenebre


----------



## The Creepster

Eraserhead


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Dudes in the House


----------



## The Creepster

Exorcism


----------



## Spooky1

Mark of the Astro-Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

Seventh Victim


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Doctor of Blood Island


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Devil's Messenger, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Razorteeth


----------



## Spooky1

Hellraiser


----------



## The Creepster

Revenge of the Creature


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Embalmer, The


----------



## The Creepster

Repulsion


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night Fright


----------



## The Creepster

Toolbox Murders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Santo in the Wax Museum


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mama Dracula


----------



## The Creepster

Among the Living


----------



## RoxyBlue

Garden of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kill the Scream Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Blood Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Theater of Blood


----------



## The Creepster

Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

Nightmare City


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Better Watch Out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thing, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghoul of My Dreams


----------



## The Creepster

Serial Mom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Doctor of Blood Island


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

San Franpsycho


----------



## Spooky1

Ozone! Attack of the ******* Mutants


----------



## The Creepster

Seven Doors of Death


----------



## Johnny Thunder

House of the Wolfman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Natural Selection


----------



## The Creepster

Needful Things


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spider Baby


----------



## The Creepster

You Better Watch Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tale of the Mummy


----------



## The Creepster

ACK Y again.....

Year of the Gun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Necromancer (there, now you have an "R")


----------



## The Creepster

R-Re-Animator


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of Count Yorga


----------



## The Creepster

Awful Dr. Orloff


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fall of the House of Usher


----------



## The Creepster

Rabid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Devil's Daughter, The


----------



## The Creepster

Rider on the Rain


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Satan War


----------



## The Creepster

Repulsion


----------



## readwines

Hi..
Nice Horror game and movie thanks for share with us..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Salem's Lot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trilogy of Terror


----------



## RoxyBlue

Race with the Devil


----------



## The Creepster

Lady in a Cage


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Evil Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula


----------



## The Creepster

Alone in the Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kaw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Werewolf of London


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neon Maniacs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

She Freak


----------



## Spooky1

Killers from Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat the Mayor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Raven, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Negatives


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scream


----------



## Night Watchman

Mummy, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Don't Know Jack...About Monster Fest


----------



## The Creepster

They Live


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enemy Bacteria


----------



## The Creepster

American Haunting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Genie of Darkness


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sandman


----------



## The Creepster

Night Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Realms of Blood


----------



## The Creepster

Decks Ran Red


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Carnival


----------



## The Creepster

Lust for a Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

El Chupacabras


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sugar Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last Stop to Midnight


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Terror Creatures from the Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dead & Buried


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dangerous Game


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eyes Without A Face


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enemy Bacteria


----------



## fick209

Amityville Horror


----------



## The Creepster

Re-Animator


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ragdoll


----------



## fick209

Last House on the Left


----------



## Spooky1

Tales of Terror


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## The Creepster

Year of the Gun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Ever After


----------



## The Creepster

Rider on the Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Necromentia


----------



## The Creepster

Apartment Zero


----------



## RoxyBlue

Office Killer


----------



## The Creepster

Return of Swamp Thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gallows Hollow


----------



## scareme

Waxworks


----------



## The Creepster

Shallow Grave


----------



## scareme

Earth Died Screaming, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost Master


----------



## Spooky1

Reeker


----------



## fick209

Resident Evil


----------



## The Creepster

Lair of the White Worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mad Doctor of Blood Island


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## fick209

Demons Among Us


----------



## The Creepster

Strange Door


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rapid Eye Movement


----------



## The Creepster

Twisted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Side of the Light


----------



## The Creepster

Turn of the Screw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wages of Sin


----------



## fick209

New York Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Edge of Sanity


----------



## The Creepster

You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two on a Guillotine


----------



## The Creepster

Evils of the Night


----------



## fick209

The Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

New York Ripper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rebel Fish


----------



## The Creepster

Horror Rises from the Tomb


----------



## fick209

Bay of Blood


----------



## The Creepster

Demon Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ray Bradbury Theater


----------



## The Creepster

Rider on the Rain


----------



## Spooky1

Naked Evil


----------



## fick209

Last House on the Left


----------



## The Creepster

TerrorVision


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nasty Splurty Brains


----------



## The Creepster

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Spooky1

Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-O-Rama


----------



## The Creepster

All the Colors of the Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Killer Fish


----------



## The Creepster

Hearse, The


----------



## Spooky1

Elvira's Haunted Hills


----------



## The Creepster

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Spooky1

Sorority Babes in the Dance-A-Thon of Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hannah and the Dog Ghost


----------



## The Creepster

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## fick209

The Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

New Moon


----------



## The Creepster

Nightmares


----------



## Spooky1

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Dead & Buried


----------



## Moon Dog

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Death Line


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Delirium


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## scareme

Evil Within, The


----------



## The Creepster

Masque of the Red Death


----------



## scareme

Hollywood Scream Queen Hot Tub Party


----------



## The Creepster

You Better Watch Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turn of the Screw


----------



## The Creepster

Wicked Stepmother


----------



## Bone To Pick

Revolt of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## scareme

Saw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Warlock


----------



## The Creepster

Killer clowns form outer space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Donovan's Brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Dracula's Widow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waxworks


----------



## fick209

Salems Lot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Twice Told Tales


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scream


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mark of the witch


----------



## The Creepster

Hostel


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Long time dead


----------



## fick209

Dracula


----------



## Howlinmadjack

American zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Embryo


----------



## The Creepster

One Dark Night


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Tooth and Nail


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last House on the Left


----------



## The Creepster

Toolbox Murders, The


----------



## fick209

Edgar Allan Poe's House of Usher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reanimator


----------



## Goblin

Revenge of the creature


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Death Ship


----------



## RoxyBlue

Psycho


----------



## Goblin

Oblong Box, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

X: The Unknown


----------



## The Creepster

Night Breed


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aliens


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Undertaker & His Pals, The


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs. The Flying Saucers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## Goblin

Day of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Unborn, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nosferatu


----------



## The Creepster

Unnamable


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## The Creepster

Survival Run


----------



## Goblin

Night Monster, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

Mysterious Island


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## Spooky Chick

Abbott and costello meet dr. jekyll and mr. Hyde


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Spooky1

Resident Evil


----------



## Goblin

Lost Boys


----------



## Spooky Chick

She


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## Spooky1

Revolt of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night Deadly Night


----------



## Spooky1

Two Thousand Maniacs


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll Find Out


----------



## Spooky1

Torture Ship


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paranormal


----------



## scareme

Last House On The Left.


----------



## Goblin

The House of Long Shadows


----------



## scareme

Scream


----------



## Spooky1

Monstrosity


----------



## scareme

Yesterday Was A Lie


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Death Ship


----------



## Goblin

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dial D for Demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Survival Run


----------



## Spooky1

Nightmare Castle


----------



## Goblin

Eart vs. The Spider


----------



## Spooky1

Revenge of the Creature


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

Day Of The Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Don't Open the Door


----------



## Goblin

Reptilicus


----------



## Spooky1

Skullduggery


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll Find Out


----------



## Spooky1

Tarantula


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Spooky1

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the Thirteenth


----------



## scareme

Haze


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

(The) Nail Gun Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

Elves


----------



## scareme

Silent Night


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Goblin

Kronos


----------



## Spooky1

Spooks Run Wild


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Asylum


----------



## ORLOCK

Mad Love -1935


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Devil-Doll


----------



## Goblin

Lost Boys


----------



## Spooky1

Suspiria


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the 50 foot woman


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Blood Beast


----------



## Goblin

The Time Machine


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last House on the Left


----------



## Spooky1

Thinner


----------



## Goblin

Rodan


----------



## scareme

Night Trips


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Alligator II: The Mutation


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Deadly Mantis


----------



## Goblin

Scars of Dracula


----------



## scareme

Attack Of The Giant Leeches


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Don't Go in the Basement


----------



## scareme

Torture Ship


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paranormal


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## Spooky1

Tales from the Darkside


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs the Flying Saucers


----------



## Spooky1

Shark Attack 3: Megalodon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Lepus


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## scareme

Amityville Horror


----------



## Goblin

Rodan


----------



## Spooky1

Night Monster


----------



## Goblin

Return of the living dead


----------



## runtz

Descent


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## Spooky1

Tales of Terror


----------



## Goblin

Return of the Vampire


----------



## scareme

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Day of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Devil's Rejects, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Survival Run


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## runtz

Urban Legend


----------



## Goblin

Dinosaurus


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Underworld


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## jaege

Alien


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Damned by Dawn


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Uncanny


----------



## Goblin

Yog, Monster from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Triffids


----------



## Spooky1

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Amityville Horror


----------



## Goblin

Reign of Fire


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Exorcist


----------



## Goblin

Them


----------



## Spooky1

Maniac Cop


----------



## Goblin

Phantom from Space


----------



## Spooky1

End of Days


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scream


----------



## Spooky1

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## highbury

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Underworld


----------



## Night Watchman

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## morbidmike

Among the living


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla


----------



## highbury

American Werewolf in London


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Night of the Comet


----------



## Goblin

Time after time


----------



## theundeadofnight

End Of The Line


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Night


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They Came From Within


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Undead


----------



## highbury

Dead Snow


----------



## Spooky1

Wendigo


----------



## Goblin

Oblong Box


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

X: The Man with the X-ray Eyes


----------



## Draik41895

Shock


----------



## Spooky1

Killer Shrews


----------



## Draik41895

(I own that, but still haven't watched it)

Santas slay


----------



## Goblin

Yog, Monster from Outer Space


----------



## highbury

(The) Exorcist


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula


----------



## MrGrimm

Apollo 18


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Urban Legend


----------



## MrGrimm

Dawn of the dead


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Triffids


----------



## highbury

Slaughter Night


----------



## scareme

Terror Train


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Unseen Evil


----------



## MrGrimm

Leviathan


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Undead


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Triffids


----------



## MrGrimm

Saw


----------



## Goblin

War of the Worlds


----------



## MrGrimm

Saw 2


----------



## Goblin

War of the Gargantuas


----------



## Spooky1

Serpent and the Rainbow


----------



## Goblin

Warlock


----------



## Spooky1

Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## scareme

Shadows


----------



## Goblin

Shadows


----------



## MrGrimm

Scream


----------



## Goblin

Monster Zero


----------



## MrGrimm

Omen (The)


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## MrGrimm

Unborn (The)


----------



## Goblin

Not of this Earth


----------



## Spooky1

Hostel


----------



## MrGrimm

Lake Placid


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Triffids


----------



## MrGrimm

Shark Night 3D


----------



## Spooky1

Damned by Dawn


----------



## Goblin

Not of this Earth


----------



## MrGrimm

Hellraiser


----------



## Spooky1

Reptile


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## MrGrimm

Sleepy Hallow


----------



## Goblin

War of the Collosal Beast


----------



## highbury

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

(The) Exorcist


----------



## MrGrimm

Tremors


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Goblin

The Oblong Box


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Poltergeist


----------



## Spooky1

This is Horror movie tag, not A-Z folks. 

The Tingler


----------



## MrGrimm

Gah! Sorry!

Ring (The)


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla


----------



## scareme

Art of the Devil


----------



## creep factor

Lets Scare Jessica to Death


----------



## Spooky1

Hell's gate


----------



## MrGrimm

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Demons


----------



## creep factor

Silent Hill


----------



## Spooky1

Last house on the Left


----------



## creep factor

The Tomb of Ligeia


----------



## scareme

April


----------



## creep factor

Leprechaun


----------



## Spooky1

Not of this Earth


----------



## Goblin

Halloween


----------



## scareme

N-Nightwing


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## Spooky1

Your changing the game on us again Goblin. This is tag! 

"X-The Unknown"


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## creep factor

U-Ultraviolet


----------



## Goblin

The Thing from Another World


----------



## creep factor

D-Death Tunnel


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left


----------



## creep factor

T-Trilogy of Terror


----------



## Goblin

Rodan


----------



## tcass01

N-Nosferatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Underworld


----------



## tcass01

D-Dante's Inferno


----------



## Spooky1

Omen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## creep factor

Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Goblin

Not of this Earth


----------



## creep factor

House of Wax


----------



## Spooky1

X The Unknown


----------



## Goblin

Not of this Earth


----------



## creep factor

Humanoids from the Deep


----------



## Goblin

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## creep factor

April Fools Day


----------



## Spooky1

Yeti


----------



## Goblin

Invasion of the Saucer Men


----------



## creep factor

Night of the Creeps


----------



## scareme

Scream


----------



## Spooky1

Mansquito


----------



## Goblin

Oblong Box


----------



## scareme

XX Ray


----------



## Goblin

Yog, Monster from Space


----------



## scareme

Eaten Alive


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Things


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Spooky1

The Tingler


----------



## creep factor

Rawhead Rex


----------



## scareme

Xeros


----------



## Spooky1

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Lord Homicide

Underworld


----------



## Spooky1

Demon Night


----------



## Lord Homicide

Troll 2


----------



## Goblin

Two on a Guillitene


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Eraser Head


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Spooky1

Kandisha


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the crab monsters


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Screamers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Spooky1

Tremors


----------



## aquariumreef

Swamp Women


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

UnNamable, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dead and Buried


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Demon Knight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

Alien


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Black Sabbath


----------



## Goblin

Halloween


----------



## Lord Homicide

Night of the Comet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

Anaconda


----------



## Lord Homicide

Arachnophobia


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nightwing


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Giant Gila Monste*r*, The


----------



## Goblin

Rodan


----------



## Lord Homicide

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

(great cheesy movie!)


Scream


----------



## highbury

Murders In The Rue Morgue


----------



## Spooky1

Eaten Alive


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Spooky1

Resident Evil


----------



## Goblin

Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Goblin

The Mole Men


----------



## MrGrimm

Needful Things


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracaula


----------



## MrGrimm

Arachnophobia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aliens


----------



## MrGrimm

Slither


----------



## Spooky1

Re-animator


----------



## MrGrimm

(the) Ring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla


----------



## highbury

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Goblin

Needful Things


----------



## theundeadofnight

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## theundeadofnight

American Werewolf In London


----------



## Spooky1

Nosferatu


----------



## theundeadofnight

Undead


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Hill


----------



## Goblin

Lost Boys


----------



## theundeadofnight

Slither


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rodan vs Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## theundeadofnight

Salem's Lot


----------



## highbury

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Spider


----------



## highbury

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the dead


----------



## highbury

Day of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

Day of the Animals


----------



## theundeadofnight

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Saw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolf of London


----------



## highbury

Night of the Creeps


----------



## Spooky1

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spectre


----------



## Goblin

Evil Dead 2


----------



## scareme

28 Days Later


----------



## Goblin

Rodan


----------



## scareme

(Pretty clever, wasn't I?)

Nagsasalitang Kalansay


----------



## Goblin

Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## highbury

Empire of the Ants


----------



## Goblin

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Alive


----------



## highbury

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Spooky1

Nosferatu


----------



## Goblin

Underworld


----------



## Spooky1

Die Monster, Die


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs the flying saucers


----------



## highbury

Saw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wolf


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## highbury

Night of the Lepus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

Anaconda


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Goblin

The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## theundeadofnight

Nightbreed


----------



## MrGrimm

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## highbury

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Amityville Horror


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Reanimator


----------



## Goblin

Race with the devil


----------



## Spooky1

Last house on the left


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tarantula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Goblin

Terror from the year 5000 AD


----------



## Spooky1

Die Monster Die


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Devil's Rejects


----------



## highbury

Starry Eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Suspiria


----------



## Spooky1

Amityville Horror


----------



## highbury

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## drevilstein

You're Next


----------



## Spooky1

Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monster Squad


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Abominable


----------



## scareme

Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## highbury

Dr. Phibes Rises Again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Comet


----------



## Spooky1

The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Night of the demons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Suspiria


----------



## Spooky1

Arachnophobia


----------



## highbury

American Mary


----------



## Goblin

Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

El Hombre y El Monstruo


----------



## highbury

Omen, The


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Creeps


----------



## Lambchop

Sinister


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rammbock: Berlin Undead


----------



## highbury

Deadly Blessing


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla vs King Kong


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ghosts of Edendale


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs The Spider


----------



## drevilstein

Rodan


----------



## highbury

Nosferatu The Vampire


----------



## deadSusan

Exorcist


----------



## Spooky1

Tremors


----------



## scareme

Scream


----------



## Howlinmadjack

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## highbury

Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn


----------



## Spooky1

Necronomicon: Book of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula, Prince of Darkness


----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Suspiria


----------



## Spooky1

Arachnophobia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Spooky1

Scream and Scream Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

Underworld


----------



## Goblin

Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien


----------



## Lord Homicide

Night of the Demons


----------



## Hairazor

Scream


----------



## Lord Homicide

Motel Hell


----------



## Goblin

Lost Boys


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slumber Party Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs the Spider


----------

